# Dometic fridge not working on 240v Trigano Tribute 55Plate



## Duckman (Jul 6, 2009)

Went away last week when we went hookup the fridge failed to work on the mains, never had a problem before, checked the supply as far as possible all seems to be OK the, 12v permanent supply operates some sort of switch I can hear working, the neon is on but no cooling, it works on gas and 12v. Has anybody any advise on how easy it is to get to the electrics on the top of the fridge, I guess it will have to be disconnected and pulled out of its space.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

On my fridge you can get to the rear by removing the external grills.


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

You can get into the back via the vents. 
There may well be a plug/switch/fuse somewhere to check

Also look at tribby.co.uk which is a dedicated support site for the tribbies.

If you really get stuck let me know as my old man has a tribute 650 and is/was an electrical engineer as well as a good DIYer so may be able to help. Tribby forum is best bet though.

Good luck


----------

